
We Have a Bad News Problem, Not a Fake News Problem - nkurz
http://www.snopes.com/2016/11/17/we-have-a-bad-news-problem-not-a-fake-news-problem/
======
Cypher
Both bad

------
andrewclunn
Wait snopes does news? How did I not know about this?

~~~
asteadman
I think its relatively recent. This article has some background:
[https://backchannel.com/according-to-snopes-fake-news-is-
not...](https://backchannel.com/according-to-snopes-fake-news-is-not-the-
problem-4ca4852b1ff0#.rwsxvipqg)

"To help, recently Snopes has begun to publish important news-related
information as a resource for journalists and others. Last week, for example,
Binkowski wrote a piece about how the electoral college functions that served
as a reference for other reporters writing about the election. “It’s really
complex stuff that you can’t just read about and then write about,” she says.
“We’re going to be doing more of that.”"

